# La Pavoni element resistance?



## Espress0 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi,

I've recently begun overhauling an early '90s Europiccola which has some electrical issues.

I've tested the log type thermal fuse which is showing open resistance and will need replacement, the upper switch of the pair also appears to be toast. I've tested the double element and nothing is shorting to ground, the steam element is giving a resistance of 0.27ohms and the coffee element is giving a value of 0.06ohms. I've been unable to find anything online regarding specifications and wondered if anyone could point me in the right ballpark regarding whether these suggest it's survived!

Thanks in advance


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Do you know what the wattage of the element is?

You can use ohms law to calculate what the Resistance (ohms) of the element should be using known values such as volts and watts.

ohms = volts2 / watts

Volts will be 230 (in UK), so 230 squared is 52900v.

Someone may be able to advise what the wattage of these elements usually are. A quick google seems to suggest that the two stage elements are 1000w and 200w. Assuming this is what you have you should be measuring 52.9 ohms across the 1000w and 264.5 ohms for the 200w. I believe you do get a little fluctuation depending on age of element but it would seem that yours is a dud.

I *think* my calculations are correct, but I would wait for someone else to confirm!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Assuming Original poster has the ohms scale set correctly and it really is 0.27 ohm then the steam element will like to use 230 kW or so and the coffee element 960kW. Of course this would trip the breaker instantly. Looks like those elements are approaching being perfect conductors.

So either the *human using the multimeter is doing something wrong*, or the elements have a direct short to the outer sheath...which is unlikely ans they are full of MgO powder and would show significantly higher resistance than that quoted.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Thought these had a standby element and a full heat element selected by a 3 way switch, assume centre position is off.

Might be worth checking that the meter shows zero or very very close to that when the probes are touching. There are some crap probes about. If they need a lot of rubbing together etc you have some. Also on some types where the leads screw into the probes they are famed for giving all sorts of reading including open circuit.

John

-


----------

